# Show display racks/shelves



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife and I are looking to eliminate the table in our upcoming show and were thinking about different displays/racks that we could use for our cutting boards. We sell cutting boards and Maloor furniture so we want to keep as much space available for the furniture and still have lots of shelf space. We were thinking vertical storage space similar to what I have seen on here before. Could you share examples of what you might be using or what you have seen in the past?

Thanks


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is what I use. Gives me 64 feet of display space plus space on the tables. I can fit these four display racks under a 10 feet square tent when needed. The shelves lift out and the frame folds up for transport and storage at home.


----------



## Dusty2004 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jim:

Nice setup. How do you keep it from falling backwards? It seems like it would be prone to fall.

Thanks,

Dusty


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Notice the yellow sand bags on the bottom. When assembled in a "U" shape it is quite stable even in our west Texas winds.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I use 2' by 6' metal grids. Easy to transport, don't have to put items in straight rows, have various size hooks for supporting different items. Use black cloth behind to give it a back drop. I tie them together with zip ties and attach it to the canopy with zip ties as well. Since they are only 2' wide, I can put them in different configurations to help with whatever size booth that I have.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

forgot the picture. Dang, still can't git it to attach. 
Trust me, it looks good.


----------

